# My new photo booth new pic 1-17-6



## DWK5150 (Jan 14, 2006)

Well I picked up a photo tent off of ebay for cheap so here are my first pics with it.  How do they look?  Im still playing around with my photo program trying to get it figured out.

1-17-6
New pic is untouched and staight from the camera.  Just figured out how to use some different setups on it.  Hows this one look??


----------



## BigL (Jan 14, 2006)

Great even light but it looks flat.  If you have some shading in the background it will make your pens pop.  I think you need a different color for the background so that there is a better contrast with those beautiful pens.  A good start!  I used to do a great deal of product photography and I know how hard it is to get started with this. Lane


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like your lights may be the wrong color or what you are shooting the light through is not white. Some digital cameras even have setting for tungsten lighting. This is probably where your yellow cast is coming from.

Ryan


----------



## JimGo (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with Ryan.  You can try using the color correction feature in most photo-editing programs to bring the colors closer to true.

The photos themselves look pretty good, BTW, and the pens are great!  I especially like the top one.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Jan 17, 2006)

It looks pretty good!  I agree that a few adjustments wold really help, but the clarity of the images is great and the light seems to be properly diffused.  I cleaned up a bit in photoshop realy quick and here's the best I could do.  I think that when you adjust the white balance, it will make all the difference.  Good luck!


----------



## punkinn (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with the others.  I would:

1.  Set your camera's White Balance to Tungsten.
2.  Overexpose your shots by 1 full stop if you have that option.

Then in your photo editing software:

1.  Adjust levels.
2.  Adjust saturation if necessary.
3.  Use a slight sharpening on the image.
4.  Lastly resize to web-appropriate size.

You can play around with the positioning of your light sources (always use at least two separate lights, if not three... IMHO) to find the best positioning.  

You're well on your way, with a GREAT start!  (and some really pretty pens!)

Nancy  []


----------



## JimGo (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the new pic a lot Don.  It's still a little dark, but otherwise the pen looks sharp and in focus.  I'd just crop it down some to get rid of the extraneous stuff in the picture.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Jim,  I didnt load it into my photo program and do anything with it I wanted to see how it looked untouched and much better I think.  The lights Im actually welding up a small little frame to mount them on so I can move them around to different angles.


----------

